# your morning routine?



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

when touring, what's your routine, if you have one. 

are you an early leaver or do you enjoy a leisurely brekkie and a late leave.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I am always up early. It gives me time to get ready, have a cuppa and breakfast before the rest of the family rise. If in UK I go and get the paper and sit and read it in peace. If we are moving on it is usually mid morning.
Ian


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're up early anyway, and we're normally on the road by 9am. This gives us chance to get to the next stopover place at around lunchtime, and we then have a few hours to explore on foot or bike. It also means you have a better chance of getting an unbooked pitch before the place gets full.

Even when we're coming home, we leave early so we can get home, get the washing machine on and get ourselves sorted for work the next day.

Thinking about this is making me look forward to the summer  

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Routine*

Hi

I am not touring as such but here goes....

I wake up early - sevenish here - and put the satellite on - I listen to Srah Kennedy rambling on for a hour or so before getting out of bed and making a cuppa. By the time I am ready for a public appearance, Sarah has finished and I take Oscar for a stroll.

Back home again, I have breakfast - really lucky as the local baker brings me fresh brioche and rolls to the van at about 930.

I have a while studying the Italian books and at about 1300 have some scram!

On school days, I leave at 1400 and return at 1830 (local time)

On non school days we will trip off for the afternoon or maybe have the full day out somewhere. This week we want to go to Lake Idro and also take the train to Milan.

The bars are open very infrequently at this time of year but we try to mingle at least one night per week.

This morning the sun was up at about 0715 and we were up and about quickly. The weekly visit to the launderete is done and we are going to the pebble beach at Moniga in a bit. We will take a picnic as the bars are closed. There are however, lots of people milling about by the lake side, most of whom stop to talk to Oscar "ah che bello" they say!

At the moment, I am sort of between holiday and working stage, so some days are tourers and others are a mixture.

This week I am learning at school on Monday and Thursday, giving my first lesson in school on Wednesday and also a couple of private lessons somewhere in between.

The local Irish pub is looking for staff and whilst I dont mind working on a Saturday or Sunday, the hours are pants - 20.00 - 03.00. I dont think I can stay awake til three in the morning!

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

being new retirees  this the first winter we have not had to get up in pitch darkness. The luxury of squinting with one eye to see what the weather is before we rise is priceless!! If its wet, its a non-starter, if its sunny we'll be up by 0800 at home.
When we're away I'm up early to give the four legged alarm system he's daily hike, then back for brekkies. 
If we're moving on, don't care, when were ready we're ready. Although if we are returning home we like to time it to arrive when all the workers'  cars are out of the way so we can manoevre into the drive.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Routine*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a while studying the Italian books and at about 1300 have some scram!
> 
> Russell


or perhaps scran ??

8)


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

our routine in a morning, Tony puts bed away while I make the breakfast, then he washes whilst I wash up, then I wash while he decides the route for the day, SORTED :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Pam gets, up at whatever and make the tea, Pam puts Beds away and makes second cup of tea, Pam make breakfast, Pam washes pots, Pam -
Hang on am I on this trip or what??? :lol: 8) 
Geo


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

If we are at home who ever is working gets up first hoping no mad rush for the bathroom, if we are both working same hours on same day ( rare) first up get first dibs in shower! :? 

If we are away with dogs, pup nags at me to wake up Glenn to go outside 8) Glenn crawls back into bed muttering about "silly O'Clock" and goes back to sleep. I am usually up by 7, read for a while then get washed and dressed, Make Glenn a cup of tea and wake him up again :twisted: 
While he is debating if it is night or day will cook bacon, guaranteed to get him out of bed to eat before the dogs get it :lol: He gets washed and dressed. I get to wash up and make the bed while he goes to empty waste water and loo and fill up with fresh water if going on somewhere.. Once all sorted we decide where we are going and usually leave about 10 ish. 

If no dogs then start trying to wake Glenn at about 8 succeed at about 9 :? 

He then argues with tomtom while I ignore one or other of them and drive off to next stop or go home :lol: :lol: 

Tina


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

:? 
Routine ? what's that ?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Dot climbs down from the bed and makes tea, I climb down have a mouth full of tea and run to the toilet block (if there is one). Then we decide what we are going to do.

Ralph


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Dot climbs down from the bed and makes tea, I climb down have a mouth full of tea and run to the toilet block (if there is one).


Blimey Ralph, is Dot's tea really that bad?

pete


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

no, it is perfect, honest, tea just sets me off in the morning!!! 

Ralph


----------

